

Can't get a #StartUpVisa? Try relocating to Morocco. - jonnym1ller
http://blog.maptia.com/posts/seven-summits-startup-challenge

======
jmelul
You guys will love it. It is always nice and warm and the people are friendly.
You will have all the time in the world to work on your product head down.

~~~
jonnym1ller
Thanks! That's the plan for sure, so we'll just have to see how it all works
out

------
rndTwoSUP
Goodluck guys! Read The Alchemist before you go.

~~~
jonnym1ller
Okay thanks, I'll make sure I pick it up before we leave.

